# "Host is Down" ADSL module after each restart FreeBSD



## nazari (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello every one,
I installed ADSL module on FreeBSD 9.2 and configured ISP information (username, password, and pvc) for connecting to the internet. I receive a "reply" from the ping command `ping 192.168.1.1` and I can telnet to it and configure the PPPOE account. However after each restart of the system, I receive "host is down" from the ping command.

```
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
```
Then I factory reset the ADSL module with installing jumper on header JP3 and remove it after one minute, and it is OK.
Why does this happen?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello.  What is 192.168.1.1?  Is this an address on your FreeBSD host or is this a separate device?  Can you should your basic networking configuration from /etc/rc.conf and an output from `ifconfig` so we can help understand what you are using?


----------



## nazari (Jan 14, 2015)

192.168.1.1 is the default IP of ADSL module. 

```
[root@PC4 ~]# ifconfig
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
   ether 00:0a:fa:20:06:16
   inet6 fe80::20a:faff:fe20:616%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
   inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 255.255.255.0
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
   status: active
re1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
   ether 00:25:11:72:3a:66
   inet6 fe80::225:11ff:fe72:3a66%re1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
   inet 192.168.0.111 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 255.255.255.0
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
   status: active
```
rc.conf

```
#interface ip
network_interfaces=re0
ifconfig_re1="inet 192.168.0.111 netmask 255.255.255.0"
#ADSL
#ifconfig_re0_name="adslModem"
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 15, 2015)

Great.  Well things are configured fairly simple so it's very likely that whatever is preventing the modem from working is the modem.  What kind of modem is this?  Have you done some research to see if other users of the same modem have the same issue? 

Some basic troubleshooting steps you can look at involve working your way up through OSI model layers.
Layer 1:  Do you have a link light on both the PC and modem after the modem reboots?  Does `ifconfig` list "UP" in the flags?

Layer 2:  Can you see the MAC address of the modem?
Start `tcpdump -i re0 arp`.  If you see a bunch of unanswered request the issue is likely the distant end is busted and not responding.

```
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on bridge0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
22:41:02.832020 ARP, Request who-has 10.100.82.50 tell 10.100.82.100, length 46
22:41:03.828684 ARP, Request who-has 10.100.82.50 tell 10.100.82.100, length 46
```
You can also see the layer 2 address through `arp -ani re0`.

Layer 3:  That's the `ping` command.  We've already seen we don't have any connectivity there.


----------

